# IVF abroad ?????



## stazney (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello all,
I'm new here, this is my first post  
I'm looking for any help or advise anyone can give me about going abroad for IVF!!!
I had a successful ICSI cycle in 2012 here in Ireland and I now have a gorgeous , healthy little girl  we had a frozen embryo and went to use it last nov but it didn't survive the thaw  so now we are back to square one . We are considering going abroad because I believe that the care and results are just as good but for half the cost . I just want to know if anyone has any experience of fertility clinics abroad or any recommendations !!! 
Thanks a mill everyone !!!


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi I had one round nhs in royal and then went to serum in Greece for two rounds.  Cost the same results far better. Now 15wks preg with triplets. Was great experience fully recommend, any info you want let me know or I can PM you my number and you can call any time xx


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Having had 1 round withGCRM in glasgow, 2 rounds with RFC and 2 with Origins  I am currently in Athens attending Serum and the care here is second to none. I don;t know if this cycle is going to work but I already have had more success with this cycle having had 16 eggs collected and 12 fertilised so far. I can't praise Penny and her team enough, communication is fab, they are straight back to you in a heartbeat with all the relevance information that you need.

I was worried that  it would be hard to organise but it hasn't been.  The costs work out about the same by the time you factor in flights and hotels but it really is worth it,

Gilly x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Stazney,

I've done 2 cycles abroad, OE and DE & can recommend the clinic in Spain that I went to, FIV Marbella, on all aspects of their care & communication.

Cost worked out about the same after factoring in travel & accommodation, but I was given much more say in my treatment than in UK, and they will transfer up to three embryos, which I had. They also do ICSI as standard so are very experienced at it, & offered a treatment for the sperm prior to freezing that boosted the percentage of good sperm from 6% to 75%. Having the sperm frozen on our preliminary visit allowed me to go back alone to save money, & also gave peace of mind a good sample was waiting in advance.

Both my foreign cycles were much shorter in duration, involved much less time off work & disruption than the one at my local NHS hospital, and both resulted in a transfer & BFP although first sadly didn't end well. 

I wish you success on your journey,

B xxx


----------



## stazney (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you all so so much for your support and info ! This is a brilliant place !!!   I'm waiting to hear back from a few clinics I mailed yesterday , Prague got back to me today but I think there wouldn't be much in the difference,  price wise , by the time we had paid for travel and accommodation ! I've just emailed serum , they sound very good , I'm ex hated to hear back from them . My last cycle here in Ireland needed up costing €7000 all in, from start to finish and also included a canceled cycle due to me hyper stimulation . I don't know how that compares to what ye paid . The thing is , it resulted in my gorgeous little girl , so I'm really confused what I should do !!!!   maybe I should just stick with what worked first time !!!!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im in the same camp as the other. Numerous failed cycles here and success abroad.  I went to reprofit which if i remember is an hour or two outside Prague. They were much more advanced and reasonable cost wise. With the help hotel and flight costs it can seem you are paying as much as for a cycle at home but you ard getti g a holiday into the bargain! 

Good luck!

Ps gilly80 fingers crossed for you  

katie


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi reprofit in czech rep is a excellent clinic, i also went to origin in belfast and it was a disaster, reprofit is a excellent clinic although it wasnt the answer for me it has resulted in babies for a lot of other couples i know. And reasonable pricewise too.

Good luck


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

I am another Reprofit lady which resulted in my gorgeous twins who are now 2 years old and fantastic. I can recommend them enough they were professional and friendly and the clinic was soooooo clean.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree, your decision isn't as clear cut as treatment at home worked for you! Most of us who go abroad do it either for better care as previous cycles haven't worked, or for more complex needs such as immune treatment, donor eggs/sperm/embryos or advanced age.

Tbh I researched costings thoroughly myself before my first cycle & I do not think you will find anywhere cheaper when travel etc is all factored in, so if cost is the only consideration & you were happy with the treatment at existing clinic it may be better sticking with what you know - at least they are familiar with the drugs and doses that your body responded to.

B xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi Stazney,

i've had 1 successful round in the uk, resulting in take home baby and and 2 more cycles in UK resulting in m/c's. my UK clinic refused to try any more OE cycles with me. the UK counsellour did not like me at all (even tho they are not supposed to let personal feelings colour their professional judgement) and refused her approval on egg donation. so the clinic refused to treat me . i have had 2 rounds of embryo adoption at FIV marbella. 1 neg and 1 early loss.

i got in contact with serum athens during this last loss. i was advised to do the hidden infection testing after i told them ive had 7 early losses including 1 donor pregnancy. 1 came back positive and currently on antiobiotics. Katie said the infection i have causes recurrent miscarriage. so at least i now have a possible reason. Uk. kept telling me just bad luck. i have not spoken to serum, just emails and i have to say rhey are fantastically quick at replying. i have been emailling Katie today (sunday!) and she responded within 30 mins each time. i am now planning on going to serum for embryo edoption. i already feel safe with them and trust their judgement. i have yet to speak to Penny!!!!

All i can say is go with your gut instinct be arm yourself with as much research as you possibly can. forewarned is forearmed.

above all, i wish you well in your journey

jade xxxx


----------

